
Facebook Wants You to Have Privacy, Just Not from Facebook - Despegar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-07/facebook-is-getting-more-invasive-as-it-brags-about-privacy-gains
======
placatedmayhem
Isn't deriving more value from your users while limiting the ability of your
competitors just vendor lock-in? Said another way, finding a rich gold vein
and buying the mining rights to that vein prevents your competitors from
capitalizing on it.

